# Information on rear tire chains



## brandon barnes (Dec 28, 2021)

I have a kioti ck2610 and am having trouble finding rear tire chains. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to research an industrial suppler that deals with chains for city or highway snow removal equipment.....


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

What size tires do you have on her;
Windy Ridge Corporation - Products
Tractor Tire Chains for Sale | Free US Shipping
Tractor and Snow Chains | Products | OFA
Tractor chains | Nøsted & AS
Tractor Tire Chains

The Euro style studded chain is the best type of chain a person can put on a tractor,
the most traction, and the best and smoothest ride.


----------



## brandon barnes (Dec 28, 2021)

LouNY said:


> What size tires do you have on her;
> Windy Ridge Corporation - Products
> Tractor Tire Chains for Sale | Free US Shipping
> Tractor and Snow Chains | Products | OFA
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate it, this forum site is awesome.


----------

